# Top Ten Things Your Fish Would Say About You To 60 Minutes...-From RC



## Osiris

*[size=+1][size=+2]Top Ten Things Your Fish Would Say About You To 60 Minutes...[/size][/size]*



*10*) My fairy wrasse would tell them I'm a very nice landlord for installing the water slide (aka overflow).
_Ludwigia73 of Davie, FL_


*9*) I really wish he wouldn't stop off from the shower to feed me in the buff.
_Lincutis of Columbus_


*8*) Hey you! Yes, you on the other side of the glass. Stop that! Hey come on, when are you going to get me a mate so I can have some fun also?
_lchase12 of Clive, Iowa_ 


*7*) Just when I am getting to know my way around the reef this big hand comes down from above and changes the rockwork. I never know where I'm at. Please help me!
_gnrlee of Richmond, VA_ 


*6*) My owner spends more time in front of the tank nude than dressed.
_djian of Windsor_


*5*) This boy is on something! All he does is sit there, head in hands, staring at us for hours like some kind of peeping Tom. What a stalker! Gives my gills the chills...
_NightBreed of Denver, Colorado_


*4*) "Mr. Bradley, if I swam here and told you he was dumping foul toxic skimmate into our public sewer systems, would you really believe me? I doubt it. But it is true, I tell you... completely true. There can be no coverup."
_[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Gerde of Grand Rapids, MI[/font]_


*3*) "That crazy lady? She's been stalking us for years... just STARES at us with those buggy eyes."
_WendyMc of Spokane, WA_


*2*) "Contrary to widely reported budget numbers for this project, there continue to be *several* cost overruns."
_DownTown of Absecon, NJ_ 
*1*) That I eat way too much sushi, and they live in fear that I may someday eat them; that I disturb their beauty sleep with flashlight checks of the sand bed and rocks & that I spend way too much time on RC when I should be paying attention to them.
_Tahoe Ocean of South Lake Tahoe, CA_


----------



## Electric Monk

Just two thing's with my lot..........

'Why does he INSIST on coming downstairs at 6.30am, in the nude, to feed us, the fat tosser'

'Why does that cat keep peering into the tank?'


----------



## Guest

LOL :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## talon4show

Hahah the nude stuff is great! ...so true... HAHAHAHAHA!


----------

